# B. Dendrophila Pics



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Picked up a pair of these last week and thought i would share a couple of pics with you guys. This is the larger one, The smaller of the two is very lethargic so I'm leaving well alone for now. This one on the other hand is full of aggression.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

fantastic looking snake


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

sharpstrain said:


> fantastic looking snake


Thanks mate


----------



## rizz (Jan 3, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww give me one!


----------



## Amy_x (Jan 5, 2009)

Ooooo they are cool, 

They look evil tho lol x

Come online btw x


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stunning! dont think ive ever seen a dendrophilia like that - any more info on them?

im in love :flrt: (good job ive got no more space.... :whistling2


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

They are Boiga Dendrophila Gemmicincta. There is some info here. : victory:

Venomous Asians - Boiga dendrophila gemmicincta


They make a nice change from the yellow banded's tho I do prefer them if I'm honest.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Steve said:


> They are Boiga Dendrophila Gemmicincta. There is some info here. : victory:
> 
> Venomous Asians - Boiga dendrophila gemmicincta
> 
> ...




me too! absolutely gorgeous - ive always loved the head shape of boigas, mine is my pride and joy (now closely followed by the addition of a juvi GTP..)

ive never seen this sub species before. thanks so much for your pics :notworthy:


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Once they have settled I will get some more pics of them up, hopefully in direct sunlight. I do love B. Cyanea, they are on my wishlist too.


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Amy_x said:


> Ooooo they are cool,
> 
> They look evil tho lol x
> 
> Come online btw x


Get your arse round and see them for yourself:whip:


----------



## Amy_x (Jan 5, 2009)

Steven, i think the use of a whip was in appropriate my dear lmao x 

:devil:


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Steve, tried to send you a PM in reply to yours regarding this pair but you inbox is full.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> Very nice


Thanks mate: victory:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Stunning! :2thumb: What a sheen on the black!!


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

That is just plain sexy , beautiful mate.


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Andy & vipera. : victory:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

They look great, the light reflects to good effect.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice-looking snakes! 

I have some for sale ( CB2008 ) ! :whistling2:

Chris


----------

